# Balmoral Saturday PM 3 Marc and Sunday AM 4 March



## JT (May 25, 2006)

yak on roof. Kit loaded. Got home at 2:00 am last night but should be sweet. Ken.....how was todays result?

JT


----------



## THUNDERBIRD2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi guys

I went for a troll early this morning from Balmoral up to maiddle head & back to Balmoral. On the water around 5.30 am. It was like Pitt street out there. The stink boats must behave like bait fish as they were schooling. Massive schools were sighted inthe middle of Balmoral ( fishing for squid i presume) and other groupings sighted near wasaway bay and further out to North head. This does not include the endless train out to sea.

However enough of them & their wake. I trolled an SX48 and a rapala CD5 for 2 hours with no success but a very pleasent morning. Just as I was coming in down the channel past the Naval wharf to head towards the beach I caught a small tailor on the SX48. ( I only have one - what is the best place to get one over the net as my local tackle store - " fish outta water" at Manly Vale does not stock?)

I only foulled up 2 outriggers so all in all a good morning.

I may get out again tomorrow -

I paddle an orange prowler elite - "titanic"

Good luck & all the best

David


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hope to see you out there. If its still dark when I launch, I might paddle by the island and try some squiding (watch out for the green flashing light).

- Paul


----------

